# Lots of dead ticks on my dog's bedding every night



## Ack (Nov 12, 2008)

For the last couple of nights, I've found 20 - 30 dead ticks on my dog's bedding when he gets up each morning. I clean them up, and then there are more back again the next morning. 

My dog is outside in my yard for most of the day and sleeps on this bedding in his crate inside our house at night. I recently switched him from Frontline to Vectra 3D. The first dose of Vectra was applied around 7 days ago. He's a 7 month old goldendoodle puppy.

What's going on here? I'm guessing that maybe he's picking up ticks during the day, then the Vectra 3D kills them overnight and they drop off in his crate? Or, since all of the ticks look fully engorged maybe the Vectra just isn't working and they're dropping off on their own because they're full? 

Either way, how can I stop this? It's pretty gross to see a pile of ticks in your house every morning, and we're also worried that they're dropping off in other places as he walks through the house.


----------



## oldhounddog (May 31, 2010)

Ack said:


> For the last couple of nights, I've found 20 - 30 dead ticks on my dog's bedding when he gets up each morning. I clean them up, and then there are more back again the next morning.
> 
> My dog is outside in my yard for most of the day and sleeps on this bedding in his crate inside our house at night. I recently switched him from Frontline to Vectra 3D. The first dose of Vectra was applied around 7 days ago. He's a 7 month old goldendoodle puppy.
> 
> ...


You need to treat the yard area around the house b/c you must have a large infestation of ticks. The Vectra is working, however your dog may still get sick from that many tick bites. Pick up a tank sprayer and some yard pest control consentrate and spray around the house as directed and the area the dog visits most. Keep dog off wet sprayed area until dry, aprox 30 min when sun is out. In three days if you dont see a large drop off in ticks spray a broader band around your house and next year start earlier and you will not have this problem. Your dog will thank you and this fix is easy and low cost.
Good Luck , oldhounddog


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Ick your poor dog!

Sit down and check your dog every night for Ticks. With that many ticks your dog could be having anemic issues. 

Also have your vet run test for all blood borne illnesses that ticks carry. 

Heck if you have to get a flea/tick collar for your poor dog. I can understand missing one or two ticks, but 20-30????? Even on a long haired dog you should be able to feel bumps as you pet your dog. As an owner you should daily check your dogs fur for ticks, right now is tick season. It's really unacceptable for a dog to have that many ticks on them unless they are a stray dog. If Animal Control sees your dog with that many ticks on them, they will label it as neglect.


----------



## Poly (Sep 19, 2007)

Ack said:


> For the last couple of nights, I've found 20 - 30 dead ticks on my dog's bedding when he gets up each morning. I clean them up, and then there are more back again the next morning.
> 
> My dog is outside in my yard for most of the day and sleeps on this bedding in his crate inside our house at night. I recently switched him from Frontline to Vectra 3D. The first dose of Vectra was applied around 7 days ago. He's a 7 month old goldendoodle puppy.
> 
> ...


Tick controls do NOT repel ticks. They kill them when they get on your dog - generally within 24 hours which is before they can do damage. 

If your dog is in or passes through a tick-infested area, he will still pick up ticks. 

Have your yard treated to control that infestation. And as for other places, check your dog for ticks after every time he is outside.


----------



## lizbethc38 (Sep 13, 2007)

We live in FL where there is no 'off' season for bugs. First of all, physically inspecting your dog should just be a given. I use a flea comb on Muggsy after all walks & any time he's been out in the yard longer than just a pee. I keep a 'death jar' near by filled with water, liquid soap & rubbing alcohol. I wipe his paws w/an Earth Bath unscented wipe checking between his toes & paw pads. It may sound like a lot of work, but it's less than 5 minutes of my time. 
I spray my yard with EcoSmart Tick & Mosquito control that uses essential oils. I use Cedarcide pellets around the foundation of my home & keep all foliage from butting up against the house. When we had carpeting, I used diatomaceous earth (food grade, not pool) sprinkled along the baseboards. While we briefly stayed at a friend's vacation home before buying our house, it had a flea infestation. I sprinkled the DE like carpet fresh (wearing a dust mask) & on all fabric furniture, left it for a day & then vacuumed with a bag vacuum, not bagless & threw away the bag immediately.
You can actually rub FOOD GRADE DE into your pet's fur, just don't puff it around too much as it isn't good to breathe in. DE is finely ground 'shells' that are like ground glass to bugs. 
I vacuum very regularly & wash his beds in hot water every week. I don't have any beds for him that can't be thrown in the washer, but they do make beds stuffed with cedar chips & removable covers.
An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure. Ticks & fleas are bad for your pet's health & yours as well. With topicals, the bugs have to bite your dog in order to be killed. Some repel (supposedly), however in an infestation such as yours that obviously isn't working.


----------

